# Verkaufe PC Spielesammlung nur als Paket



## pasigroessenwahn (28. März 2010)

Orginale: 

Overlord, 
Overlord 2, 
Saints Row 2 ,
Crysis (Steelbook Special Edition), 
Shellshock, 
Biing, 
Leisure Suit Larry 1, 2, 3, 5, 6,    
Stronghold, 
Black & White,  
Alice, 
Call of Juarez, 
Hitman Contracts, 
Larrys Casino, 
Bioshock, 
Command & Conquer Der Tiberiumkonflikt, 
Juiced, 
Flatout, 
Collin MC Rae Rally 2005, 
Roller Coaster Tycoon 3 + Add ons (Wild, Soaked),  
Full Spectrum Warrior, 
Flibbidy Jibs, 
Call of Duty Limited Edition, 
Peter Jackson`s King Kong, 
Leisure Suit Larry Magna Cum Laude, 
Max Payne ,
Max Payne 2, 
Doom 3 , 
Splinte Cell , 
Rainbow Six 3 Raven Shield, 
Lords of Everquest, 
Fluch der Karibik, 
Beyond Good & Evil, 
Price of Persia The Sands of Time, 
Lock on, 
World Racing, 
Biathlon 2004, 
 XIII, 
Shellshock NAM 67, 
Black & White 2, 
Warcraft 3 + Expansion Set   Frozen Throne,  
You Don´t Know Jack 4, 
Tomb Raider Legend, 
Stalker, 
Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter, 
Alone in the Dark  the new Nightmare, 
Stronghold 2 Deluxe, 
Hitman 2, 
Need for Speed Most Wanted, 
Panzers Phase One, 
Brothers in Arms Road to Hill 30, 
Brothers in Arms Earned in Blood, 
GTI Racing, 
3D MARK 06, 

Vollversionen aus Zeitungen:

World Racing 2, 
War on Terror, 
Etherlords 2, 
Ghost Recon, 
Apache Havoc, 
Playboy the Mansion, 
USA Raser , 
Autobahn Raser, 
Battle Realms, 
Duke Nukem Manhatten Project, 
KA-52 Team Alligator, 
Das Ding, 
The Westerner, 
Fire Department 3, 
Tzar, 
Heaven & Hell, 
Anno 1602, 
Silent Hunter 2, 
Hotel Gigant, 
Syberia 2, 
Conflict Vietnam, 
Forsaken, 
Chaser, 
Suzuki Alstare, 
Starsky & Hutch, 
Evil Islands, 
Turok 2, 
V-Rally 3,  
und weitere 

150€ VB


----------



## arctosa (28. März 2010)

Wirklich kein Einzelverkauf? Als Packet bekommst du das nicht los.
Ich perönlich hätte auch an ein paar Spielen Interesse.


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (29. März 2010)

Ich bin nur einen tag in der woche zuhause, sonst auf tour und ich hab keine lust dauernd Pakete fertig zu machen und jemanden zu suchen der sie abschickt, deshalb alle oder keins.Sorry


----------



## SolsburyHill (30. März 2010)

Hallo!

Ich würde mindestens 10 Spiele kaufen (wenn der Preis stimmt)

*


----------



## Cool-Bird (30. März 2010)

Wow, das sind eine Menge Spiele.
Mmmhh...  aber alle zusammen?

Im Zehnerpack würde ich sie nehemen.


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (30. März 2010)

Ok, ums angenehmer zu machen 125€ plus versand für alle, Kein eizelverkauf... (wenn ihr die zeit habt könnt ihr ja dann die, die euch nicht gefallen einzeln verkaufen)


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (6. April 2010)

geht für n hunni weg!
wer will?


----------



## arctosa (6. April 2010)

Also ich biete dir mal vorsichtig 75 an, mehr wäre mir die Sache eig. auch nicht Wert.


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (6. April 2010)

Ach nee.... dann hau ich sie schon aus Prinzip eher inne Tonne.... wenn sie bis Donnerstag keiner für nen hunni nimmt gilt die Anzeige nichtmehr.


----------



## arctosa (6. April 2010)

Schade, aber du musst mich (und schätze auch alle anderen Interessenten) verstehen, 
dass ich eben nur an ein paar bestimmten Spielen interessiert bin und dementsprechend die anderen Games nicht
mitzahlen möchte. Würde auch noch auf 85 für das ganze Paket hochgehen, da schon ein paar echt gute dabei sind.


----------



## emrah (21. April 2010)

hi ich möchte auch n icht alle aber ich würde 15 spiele nehmen!!!!wenn du doch noch was losweden willst schreib mich doch einfach an.


----------

